# what dos PPA# and ASI# is



## firering (Nov 8, 2009)

Can any one thale me what PPA# IS 
And ASI# IS THANKS


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

ASI -Advertising Specialty Institute.

PPA - Promotional Product Association. (PPAI - Promotional Product Association International)

Google for more detailed information.

Katrina


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

these are primarily for promotional product folks...I have been with PPAI so long my fees are just $100 a year...ASI is about 1200 per year...for the same service...just about...like comparing a ford to a chevy...I use SAGE..$495 a year


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

firering said:


> Can any one thale me what PPA# IS
> And ASI# IS THANKS


These 2 past threads have a lot of good information about PPAI and ASI:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t14608.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t19686.html


----------

